# Hg one availability



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

For anyone one interested there are a few of both back in stock on their site.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Good timing with the current dollar rate!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Exactly.

13 char


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi

My new HG One arrived today. 

Notes from my buying experience; Craig rather considerately drip feeds the stock on to the website so that customers in different times zones have a chance of ordering one. Thy get snapped up within hours of being released.

I paid by Pay Pal who gave me a rate of 1.62.

It was really good to be able to track the parcel via UPS. Regarding the import duties the driver asked for this when he arrived at our home today, you can only pay by cash or cheque. Total cost eight hundred and two pounds.

When it came to the 'un-boxing' moment I was really impressed with how well it was protected. Two cardboard boxes and 40mm thick high density foam! The instructions are easy to follow.

My kids instinctively wanted to grab the grinder and have a go before I had even got the handle on!

The build quality is really good and every bit as well engineered as I expected based on the many positive reviews.

Happy to post photos if people wish


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I ordered my HG One on Thursday night around 11pm when they suddenly became available and it was delivered at lunchtime today (Monday). Amazingly quick delivery, and I was able to pay the customs by phoning up. They had marked the value down on the customs form at $550 so the fee wasn't tooo bad.

So far, I'm surprised how much mess I've been able to make. Coffee went everywhere! I put about a half kilo of old beans through it. Mine has the TiN aftermarket burr set, and it takes about 45 turns to grind a shot's worth.

Lots of gushers and spritzes so far, but apparently that's normal until it settles down. Static issues too. The grounds look phenomenally even though, I have to say.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's really quick. Recommend a drop or two of water onto the beans prior to grinding will cure most of the static.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

wintoid said:


> I ordered my HG One on Thursday night around 11pm when they suddenly became available and it was delivered at lunchtime today (Monday). Amazingly quick delivery, and I was able to pay the customs by phoning up. They had marked the value down on the customs form at $550 so the fee wasn't tooo bad.
> 
> So far, I'm surprised how much mess I've been able to make. Coffee went everywhere! I put about a half kilo of old beans through it. Mine has the TiN aftermarket burr set, and it takes about 45 turns to grind a shot's worth.
> 
> Lots of gushers and spritzes so far, but apparently that's normal until it settles down. Static issues too. The grounds look phenomenally even though, I have to say.


Gushers are definitely an early phenomenon, they settle as the burrs wear in. Static is worse when grinding large quantities all at once. One or two shots and it's not much of an issue. I add a drop of water. Yeah, it does spray a bit of coffee. Wonder about adding a lid, I've seen pics of some nice carved ones on HB.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats on the new grinder


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent choice and hope it wears in quickly for you - I got mine secondhand and it can be tough going. I am developing a distinct aversion to lightly roasted beans now - too much like hard work!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. The beans I have for seasoning are Kimbo, which is high in robusta content. Static as hell, basically. So much to learn.

I haven't even tried the blind doser.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

wintoid said:


> Thanks guys. The beans I have for seasoning are Kimbo, which is high in robusta content. Static as hell, basically. So much to learn.
> 
> I haven't even tried the blind doser.


There's a thread is started a while back called HG one experiences. Feel free to add to it. Also, read my bit on adjusting alignment then don't touch it!


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

I have one grinder in my cart, but 350USD shipping is kinda high. It paused my purchase, dunno what to do


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

peterpan said:


> I have one grinder in my cart, but 350USD shipping is kinda high. It paused my purchase, dunno what to do


Do it!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just think of it as part of the cost of getting one new in the uk. They only occasionally come up second hand. I think that's saying something. Don't forget tax on top of the overall figure tho.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

peterpan said:


> I have one grinder in my cart, but 350USD shipping is kinda high. It paused my purchase, dunno what to do


That's the cost. Unlikely they will ever be a uk distributor, they build and sell , and they don't need a middle man to sell em. As neil says rarely seen as second hand and they hold their price ( inclusive of shipping )


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I checked my invoice and mine was $213 shipping, including the portafilter cradle, and that was the expensive option. Your shipping sounds too high to me.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I have had Craig ship some things by US Mail...

Not the HG One, but I bought a new base that I could drill into without damaging the original (cackhanded). I can't seem to find the email with the price that I paid, but I remember that it was much more reasonable... And a much longer wait!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

wintoid said:


> I checked my invoice and mine was $213 shipping, including the portafilter cradle, and that was the expensive option. Your shipping sounds too high to me.


Are there different shipping options then, that seems a big difference between two orders...

Do you know what you paid Neil ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just checked my receipt, was 175.96. Suppose it depends on where it's shipping to.


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Shipping to Slovenia is $350, for UK it's $213 like wintoid mentioned, sorry if I didn't point out my location.

I have exchanged a couple of emails with Craig Lyn yesterday evening (fast and kind replays).

He explained there's nothing they can do about the shipping, it's UPS that sets the prices for different locations.

I also had an issue with my credit card because the total cost of the HG One grinder and shipping is over 1000EUR which is over my CC limit. I was unable to make the purchase yesterday. Craig assured me they should have a constant inventory shortly. I need to visit my bank and raise the CC limit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Back to my original post then , if you want one , then shipping is part of the price .

The lack of the, on the second hand market would suggest that those who get them keep them and are happy with their purchase though .


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

peterpan said:


> Shipping to Slovenia is $350, for UK it's $213 like wintoid mentioned, sorry if I didn't point out my location.


Sorry for creating confusion, I just assumed you were in the UK.

My problem now is that I'm working earlies this week, and as a result have to be up super early in the morning (4.20 today). I never have time for coffee in the morning, and I don't dare drink it in the evening with such an early start ahead of me.

I guess I'll be trying to grind another kilo of old beans through the machine tonight.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

What does a hg1 work out at with everything factored in?


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it is around £800 to UK including shipping and import duty / VAT - but depends on exchange rate at the time of buying


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

oop north said:


> I think it is around £800 to UK including shipping and import duty / VAT - but depends on exchange rate at the time of buying


That's around what I got mine for.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Mine was £916 inc shipping/customs but also including the portafilter holder and the faster shipping option


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're headed over to the US anytime soon pick it up over there, far cheaper. Hell, could be worth planning a holiday around it!


----------



## tokyomb (Jan 26, 2014)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> If you're headed over to the US anytime soon pick it up over there, far cheaper. Hell, could be worth planning a holiday around it!


A pretty heavy and bulky piece of luggage - though as well packaged as it is I wouldn't be too worried about entrusting it to airport baggage handlers.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But if you buy it in the US, do you not have to pay local purchase tax which you do not pay for export, as you pay import duty?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah but its bugger all in comparison


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> But if you buy it in the US, do you not have to pay local purchase tax which you do not pay for export, as you pay import duty?


Nothing on mine. Delivery to Nevada.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Nothing on mine. Delivery to Nevada.


Smug! I like it


----------



## dustbuddy (Aug 8, 2014)

Extremely excited - pushed the button on delivering one this morning to Hong Kong. Not sure when it will arrive but I am looking forward to dialling it in etc etc!


----------

